# On The Eye Of Terror Capaign, Cadia and the Doom of the Imperium



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all, this thread has probably come up a great may times, but as I am new I reckon I could re-open it for the sake of all us new players.

I got my hands on a used copy of the 2003 Eye of Terror Codex. As I understand this was a worldwide campaign by GW. Well since then, the results of the campaign have been lost in the warp, and nowadays it's very difficult to find anything longer than a few lines about the outcome of the fight. Even less is available from the official source.

So my question is this: What really happened? What are the "score results"? Where do every race involved in the conflict stand now? 
Moreover, it occurs to me that this campaign is more than 8 years old and a cornerstone in the life of the Imperium (IMHO). Being as important as it is (was), no other GW product has referred to the actual situation of the war (at least no more than a few lines in a codex or mag article). What happened? 

I reckon 8 years is a long time and in game years we are almost at the beginning of a new millennium with no news of the "Eye of Terror war" .

What are your thoughts about it? Is there something I missed? 

Your feedback is much appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

All I'm sure of is that the Chaos forces have at least made ground on Cadia, if not having over-run it completely.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Chaos won the land battle but lost the space battle. Thus ya they are on the planet but they can't get off it. Thus it allows both sides to say they won when really both sides kind of lost.

*waits for it*


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually Chaos won all the way. GW was afraid of this and made were they won Cadia, but now sit on their asses all day and play spades. How fuckin lame is that? The Imperials control the Space, and Chaos the Planet. What the fuk is CSM goin to do with the planet? What can they do now period? Sit there till the end of time? God I hate SM lovin GW.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Actually Chaos won all the way. GW was afraid of this and made were they won Cadia, but now sit on their asses all day and play spades. How fuckin lame is that? The Imperials control the Space, and Chaos the Planet. What the fuk is CSM goin to do with the planet? What can they do now period? Sit there till the end of time? God I hate SM lovin GW.


Think of it this way, if Chaos was allowed to defeat Cadia in GW canon, the Imperium would be overrun. We may win many battles, my battle brother, but we will never crack the Imperium.

It would be interesting, however.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> We may win many battles, my battle brother, but we will never crack the Imperium.


Not with THAT attitude...:nono:


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I do remember the Tau nearly tripled their empire size


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Not with THAT attitude...:nono:


Well, you say hope doesn't exist, so... :wink:


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Just what I thought. Chaos won a major war here but, where are we now? I mean, has GW ever published anything regarding full details on the results at the end of this campaign? what systems and planets are under who's control? 

As said by murdock129, I heard or read somewhere that the Tau had increased their epire side. Where? What are the systems they control now? What about the Tyranids? Necs? 

Most important still, what is the layout of the Cadia system after the war? The layout put in EOT Codex shows that the systems involved are really very important for the Imperium, full of forge worlds and a lot (to say the least) of weapons production coming form this sector. 

If I may speculate a bit, since Chaos has won, it must have a hold on a bunch of important planets along the Cadian Gate, this would cripple the Imperium quite a lot, in terms of its capacity of waging war. 

I see a lot of loose ends, and very little information about the "actual standings" of the war. I would appreciate your thoughts and ideas about this.:mrgreen:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

DonFer said:


> Just what I thought. Chaos won a major war here but, where are we now? I mean, has GW ever published anything regarding full details on the results at the end of this campaign? what systems and planets are under who's control?


It was a good few years ago now, But if I remember correctly I think full details of the results were published in White Dwarf (including system/sector control etc).


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I've got that WD too hand give me a mo and i'll drag it out.

Edit: found it, the issue is WD287

The Cadia system is balanced on a knife's edge with Cadia itself ravaged and almost in the hands of the Despoiler- the Imperial Navy has slowed reinforcements emerging from the Eye of Terror to a trickle, only a few areas remain faithful most are desperately losing ground.

Most other planets in the various systems are either faithful or unfaithful, it's a 50/50 situation.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 27, 2010)

GW did introduce the results of the "Eye of Terror" campaign into the fluff and most fluff is now meant to sit in its immediate aftermath. At the time they made a lot of promises about what it would mean. 

A decisive chaos victory would mean that chaos would be able to raid Terra and the Imperium would be in complete crisis. 

Victory for the Imperium would mean the start of a new golden age with the potential for expansion of the Imperium and even the possible reformation of Space marine legions.

As it was, the results of the campaign showed a slight chaos victory but not complete defeat of the Imperiums forces (I think the figure was 60/40 in favour of chaos). Neither side was able or willing to form an alliance with the Liberal Democrats and so basically they had fought each other to a stand still.

The current 'Time of Ending' mood of the game and fluff stems from this campaign and it should be noted that the timeline in 40K ends with the launch of the 13th. Black Crusade.

The interesting thing about the campaign was that people could choose where to fight on a virtual map and the loss of worlds was based upon this. As such there was an end map showing what each side did and did not control and subsequent fluff is losely based upon this.

In the way it was written up, the large wave of chaos makeing up Abaddons crusade spent its energy and is no longer a unified force. But the area is flooded with chaos forces and it is now easier for chaos forces to escape the eye of terror. Meanwhile the imperium is spending moe and more resources on containment which had previously been almost guaranteed. Codex Space marines features a map identifying chapters engaged in this containment.

Other little bits were added. For example, at the GW studio, Planet Killer was destroyed in a game of battlefleet gothic. The current fluff includes this destruction, stateing that the ship was last sighted drifting into deep space haveing been crippled in a costly naval engagement. 

The Tau were included in the campaign with their own map and apprently results showed they won a lot. As such the current state of the tau empire is one of massive expansion aided by the fact that imperial resources are over stretched. Every race involved had some fluff added as a result. i recall the necron successes were written up as some planets haveing pylons constructeds on the which then had the effect of the Eye of terror retreating from these planets. Somthing the inquisition was extremely interested in.

A lot had been invested in the build up too. Novels such as 'Storm of Iron' was basically meant to be leading up to the campaign. Even now, the 13th. Black Crusade is used as a plot line in novels and games. Forge Worlds 'Seige of Vraks' basically suggests the war was partly (one of many) chaos plots to tie up Imperial forces prior to the 13th. Black Crusade.

Similair campaigns would probably not be repeated. The next campaign attempted to give a reason for all the armys in 40K fighting on one planet with the result being of no real consequence. I think the reason for this was firstly the amount of time that is needed to produce decent fluff and then incorporate the results into the game. As such, its easier to just choose a small planet or system to fight over and have the results being meaningless.

I reckon the other reason is that most armys are pretty evenly matched. As a result global campaigns always ahve the end result of stalemate for the participants and all the promised consequences comeing to nothing. After all, for every tactical genius palying a chaos army there is a dozen people like me who are not that great. The same with every other army. The fact that the campaign based upon the third battle for armaggedon resulted in no side conclusively winning kind of proves this.

However, just because GW doesn't run these campaigns anymore, doesn't mean others can't give it a go. With Heresy forums I reckon it would not be too hard to collate results and come to some kind of conclusion as a result. I reckon there are enough intelligent and imaginitive people on here to produce some interesting background fluff to base such a campaign on.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Actully if GW decided to continue these Campaigns and futher the 40k Mythos, it would do wonders for keeping gaming community interest.

By the way, I still say Chaos totally won,holds the gate, and thus allowing more Lash Princes leading PMs and Oblits to destroy worlds. How else do you explain the CSM BS competitive builds?


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Bakunin said:


> GW did introduce the results of the "Eye of Terror" campaign into the fluff and most fluff is now meant to sit in its immediate aftermath. At the time they made a lot of promises about what it would mean.
> 
> A decisive chaos victory would mean that chaos would be able to raid Terra and the Imperium would be in complete crisis.
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks! 

We really need some kind of guide for the results of this war, even more now that we are at the dawn of a new millenium (in game that is). I don't think this information will come from GW, since surely they have their hands full on new releases and minis. 

I reckon that this community is capable of gathering all information lying around and make some kind of netbook, depicting the outcome and standings of the war. I certainly find this idea exciting. What say you people??k:


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

I would really enjoy reading a book or small guide as to the repercussions of the campaign. I think for the sake of their loyal gamers a couple of short stories and a general debrief of the campaign would not only give a really good conclusion to the situation, it would provide so much more interest in other campaigns that they create when gamers actually know that they are recognized. 

GW needs to do a "State of the Union" type thing for Warhammer 40 000. It would be soooo interesting seeing gw's ideas on how the imperium is holding up. 

We should start a petition...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

deathwatch_v said:


> I would really enjoy reading a book or small guide as to the repercussions of the campaign. I think for the sake of their loyal gamers a couple of short stories and a general debrief of the campaign would not only give a really good conclusion to the situation, it would provide so much more interest in other campaigns that they create when gamers actually know that they are recognized.
> 
> GW needs to do a "State of the Union" type thing for Warhammer 40 000. It would be soooo interesting seeing gw's ideas on how the imperium is holding up.
> 
> We should start a petition...



This is a good idea. I will sign that petition. :biggrin:


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 27, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Actully if GW decided to continue these Campaigns and futher the 40k Mythos, it would do wonders for keeping gaming community interest.
> 
> By the way, I still say Chaos totally won,holds the gate, and thus allowing more Lash Princes leading PMs and Oblits to destroy worlds. How else do you explain the CSM BS competitive builds?


I think that GW have calculated that the amount of time and monmey they invested in these campaigns did not increase interest amongst some gamers, but did not give the economic return that they were expecting and that would there for justify the use of such time and effort. So they instead invested their resources in other areas (such as new SM codexs' etc.)

In my opinion, this si also why they closed down all support for specialist games. Basically the economics of the company did not justify it.

They did try less wide reaching campiagns which had no real effect on fluff. the last of these, for 40K, was the Medusa V campaign. The problem was they based the campaign on an insignificant planet whos loss wouldn't greatly effect continuity. But they then had to justify why every race was fighting on the planet. 

So you had the Imperium and Chaos. Fair enough. then you had Necrons awakening. OK some planets had no luck. An Ork Waargh crashed into the planet unnoticed and also Tyranids suddenly turned up with Tau in tow. Basically it just seemed ill thought out and didn't inspire any players I know and I doubt it attracted new players.

I reckon if GW launched a new campaign it would have to be basically be everyone against Tyranids, with a win meaning that the status quo maintained and everyone continueing to just fight each other, while a loss just means a few more planets swallowed by Tyranids. If done right, it could be used as an excuse to release some Ordo Xenos miniatures (includeing Inquisitor Kryptman) and perhaps a Genestealer cult army list.

As for 'The Eye of Terror' Campaign, it might interest some people to know that there is a relatively long summary of the space battles in the campaign in the appendix of the BFG supplement 'Armada'. It also features a seven battle campaign based on these events and originally aimed for use during the 'Eye of terror' campaign. You can download it for free from the Specialist Games section of the GW website. If you've never played BFG and want a change from land battles, I'd reccomend useing this as a starting point. It also features background and a campaign based upon the Third Battle for Armaggedon'.

Finally, i don't think a state of the union style address is needed for 40K. This is already given in the rule book when detailing that it is now in the time of ending.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll have to take a look at the Armada supplement. Regarding TEoT campaign I think with the help of everyone here we can make a decent compilation of facts about it (and maybe throw in a little fiction on the way, for game's sake of course) :good:

BTW, I've been hearing a lot of fluff about GW and its current monetary situation. Now that Bakunin mentions it, should be fair to think that GW is in some kind of tight spot nowadays? (just asking not spreading any rumors).


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

By the way guys, I was browsing Amazon yesterday and found "The 13th Black Crusade". Published by GW on November 2004.

Check it out at:

```
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1844160998/ref=s9_simh_gw_p14_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-6&pf_rd_r=0KC2P93VC537TTH3Q8YA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938731&pf_rd_i=507846
```
Any of you have read this book? Do you own a copy?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have not read the book but these are some definite facts that resulted from the EoT:

The Tau third expansion occurred

The Agripinaa system was overrun by Typhus and the Death Guard completely

Marcharia and St Josmane's Hope were destroyed (planets)

The Eldar of Biel-tan managed to claim back some of Eiodolon

Ahriman of the Thousand Sons tried to penetrate the Black Library-was able to access the webway but the Black Library was denied because of the harlequins who rescued Czevak.

Other Eldar activity included the death of Eldrad Ulthuan who boarded a blackstone fortress and pitted his spirit against it. Unfortunately this one was possessed by Slaanesh. Phoenix Lord Maugan-Ra managed to find his craftworld of Altansar. This craftworld holds the original shrine for the Dark Reapers.

The Necrons managed to destroy the other talisman of Vaul (Blackstone Fortress).

The Sentinel worlds were also overrun by chaos and the necrons

The Relictors chapter were held because of actions on Subiaco Diablo and they were destroyed by a radical inquisitor shortly after.

That is all I remember. Hope ot helps.


----------

